

Pi is wrong - URSpider94
http://www.tauday.com

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Significant discussions on previous submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1989803>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1468341>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1449813>

